# GT step through bike electrified



## harpon (Dec 26, 2018)

I got this GT "Slipstream" step through bike used back in 2008- I don't know the year of it, and never seen another like it.  LIGHTWEIGHT step through frame alloy headset, and I used it very little, but thought it an excellent piece of transportation for town riding.  Anyway last summer I got it built up with a 36 volt 500 watt wheel hub.  It can do 20  mph on it's own- the light 700c wheels and 28mm tire help!- and I've taken it as far as 20 miles on a charge with battery left.  At 65, it's a pleasure for an old racer losing her legs- I almost always "pedal assist" it, which is barely putting anything on the pedals but keeping my legs spinning around and getting some exorcise - and most of all out of the house and sometimes finding some solitude.  The folding saddlebags make it handy too.  The battery and controller on top are both held on the back rack with large worm clamps.





























The Stronglight 93 crank was not indigenous to the GT- I took off the front derailleur - heavier crank and twist grip shifters- replaced by a thumb shifter- to more simply accommodate the electric hub's twist throttle. I've since replaced it with a great SR Campy knock off with a larger gear I can pedal assist at higher speeds.  The last three photos are out on the Baldwin Bike Trail west of Jacksonville- where I did 20 mile run in early summer.  Although I also have a couple of China Girl 2 stroke builds, the quietness of electric power is a real feature for an old cyclist- you can really ride it much like a normal bike, or take it up to 20 or more at will.


----------



## harpon (Jan 8, 2019)

Here's the bike in current configuration:
(top) the newer larger chainwheel SR campy knock-off crank I really don't need a lot of gears in flat Florida or I'd still have the front shifter and another chain wheel or two,
(middle New alloy riser bars to give a better perpendicular grip and a shock seat post have been added.  I may someday still add a shock fork because that really helps smooth things out at 20 mph or more. 
(bottom)  I've been seeking a cheaper and lighter alternative to the heavier bike batteries available, and this is testing out a 37v Hoverboard scooter pack of ten 18650 cells wired in a series for 37v, and a battery management system built in- (It's the blue thing bungeed to the folding basket.)  These can usually be found new on ebay for $40-45, or cheaper used, and the kiddies may be throwing them into the trash or selling their boards.  I can charge it with a $7 charger. Clean and safe parallel cables and connectors are available for 2-3 dollars - The pack goes about 4 miles with very light pedal assist and so I'm expecting about 8 miles when another arrives.  And so at 2 lbs apiece, that's 4 lbs instead of 6 or 8 for a rack or frame battery.  With a 6 lb front hub motor- and subtracting what a normal wheel might weigh- the entire motor kit might be kept UNDER 10 lbs.  The 28mm 700C tires really help the roll. It's no Bafang mid-drive, but a comfortable and pleasing good cycling clip piece of alternative/supplemental transportation

Anyway- it's been warm here over the holidays but I haven't been on the bike for a few weeks.

Hope to get the Peugeot Record mixte (below) running in a month or two with two hoverboard battery pack and another 36v 250 watt front hub- And a great place for that same Stronglight 93 crank I took off the GT bike. it won't be quite as quick. I've thought about putting batteries on the down tube rails, but two hoverboard packs AND the controller will fit in a standard deep front basket and still leave seven inches of open basket on top of them for a flagon of wine, French bread. and some Laughing Cow cheese. Magnifique!


----------



## harpon (Jan 8, 2019)

You know what might be cool?  -if someone wants to take the challenge- A CLASSIC TANK CRUISER built up with 18650 cells IN THE TANK.  With gas bike motors, the vintage tanks are generally worthless for holding fuel, unless somebody has exceptional fabricating skills- but I think a good quantity of 18650 lithium ion cells and battery management system could be put into a vintage tank, leaving only a hub motor and small controller bag as any sigh of change.  Cool, eh?
Someday we may have banana seats with e-bike batteries inside.....


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2019)

harpon said:


> You know what might be cool?  -if someone wants to take the challenge- A CLASSIC TANK CRUISER built up with 18650 cells IN THE TANK.  With gas bike motors, the vintage tanks are generally worthless for holding fuel, unless somebody has exceptional fabricating skills- but I think a good quantity of 18650 lithium ion cells and battery management system could be put into a vintage tank, leaving only a hub motor and small controller bag as any sigh of change.  Cool, eh?
> Someday we may have banana seats with e-bike batteries inside.....




I like that tank idea!


----------

